# Port of Antwerp in past times



## lucky albert (Nov 20, 2007)

Very interesting photo link of the different facilities and docks in the Port of Antwerp before 1980. Recommended [=P]

http://oudehaven.gilbertus.com/index.php


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day lucky albert,yesterday.14:34,reort of Antwerp in past times.thank you for posting a very interesting link.it shows the amazing harbour and its shipping capabilities.well worth a look,have a good day,regards ben27


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Very interesting Albert, thanks for posting. Some great photos there.

Alec.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

*Antwerp*

I'll second that; the pictures are really interesting. Antwerp was my first port of call, berthed in the Siberian Dock. That was in 1947, a lovely, warm summer evening with lots of people coming out of church or just out for a walk, and me bursting for a pee. There was a pissoir in a wall, but I was sober and too shy. Saved by a partially covered one in the middle of the avenue. Been back a couple of times in later years and always coming away with happy memories.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the main thing I remember about Antwerp as a seaman 1947/ onwards would be Dannys Bar/ First trippers were always taken there and introduced to very glamourous we ll dressed well made up "ladies" and thought their luck was in. Like Hollywood film stars ! Older guys would egg the young lads on and they had a job living it down back on the ship.

Stuart


----------

